# guide spacing



## filippos (May 13, 2008)

can you help me please?guide spacing for afaw 6&bait 13' conventional.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*AFAW Guide Spacing*

Check with Steve Austin at 1-904-855-0308. He wraps these rods on a daily basis. C2


----------

